# Cattleya tenuis



## tomp (Nov 6, 2021)

I really like this bicolor lookalike species. unlike bicolor it tends to climb a bit. One does not see the often so here it is to view.


----------



## LO69 (Dec 3, 2021)

Thanks for sharing. Really nice!!


----------



## Paphman910 (Dec 3, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## LadySlipper (Dec 3, 2021)

Awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## abax (Dec 3, 2021)

This orchid ought to have a wonderful fragrance...does it?


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 4, 2021)

tomp said:


> I really like this bicolor lookalike species. unlike bicolor it tends to climb a bit. One does not see the often so here it is to view.View attachment 30348
> View attachment 30349
> View attachment 30350


Never seen it! What a nice clear green.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 5, 2021)

I've always loved this species... thanks for posting... now if I could only remember where I put mine lol.


----------



## GuRu (Dec 5, 2021)

BrucherT said:


> Never seen it! What a nice clear green.


So far I've never seen it, too. I like such flowers a lot, looked it up and could find that there are two colourations within this species....a mor green(ish) one like yours and a more brown(ish) one.



DrLeslieEe said:


> ..... now if I could only remember where I put mine lol.



Leslie, this could be affected by two reasons......too much orchids or beginning of senior moments. Both should give you pause. Think about this.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 5, 2021)

I move plants between 2 friend’s greenhouses and my indoor growing areas so sometimes plants stowaway lol.


----------

